# Anno 2070 - Die Tiefsee (add on) erscheint am 4.10.12



## Niza (2. Oktober 2012)

tachjen ,

In gerade mal 2 Tagen kommt das Add on zu Anno 2070 raus

Ich freue mich auf jedenfall darauf

Hier is der vorbestell link von Amazon:
www.amazon.de/ANNO-2070-Die-Tiefsee-Add-on

Hier mal ein Youtube Video dazu:
Ubisoft-TV - Show 06/2012 (ANNO 2070: Tiefsee, Rocksmith, TC Ghost Recon Future Soldier)
Ab 11:20Min ist das Thema Anno 2070 Add on

Hier mal die News von PCGH:
Anno 2070: Addon "Die Tiefsee" erscheint am 04. Oktober

Hier mal der link zu Ubisoft :
Ubisoft - ANNO 2070: Die Tiefsee

Hier der Test von PCGH:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de Anno-2070-Die-Tiefsee-Test

*Ein paar neue sachen zähle ich mal auf:*
Es wird ein geothermischen Kraftwerk zur Energieversorgung der Unterwasserwelt geben
über 30 neue Gebäude
über 80 neue Items
über 150 neue, herausfordernde Quests
Eine neue Energieverwaltung die die Energie von und zu verschiedenen Inseln Transferieren kann 
Es gibt eine neue Bevölkerungsschicht und ein neues Monument
Neue Naturkatastrophen wie z.B. der Tsunamie
Eine neue Kampanie

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Unleashed (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Die Tiefsee (add on) erscheint am 4.10.12*

Du meinst Anno 2070 oder?


----------



## Intelfan (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Die Tiefsee (add on) erscheint am 4.10.12*

Anno 1404 wäre mir zwar lieber, aber ich denke du meinst Anno 2070. Ich denke nicht das ich mir das Addon kaufen werde, da 2070 für mich irgendwie kein "richtiges" Anno ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Die Tiefsee (add on) erscheint am 4.10.12*

Korrigiere mal 1404 in 2070, das war doch sehr irritierend. Naja das AddOn geht an mir vorbei da ich 2070 nicht besitze. Mir war der Schritt zu groß aber die Restriktionen hatten mich mehr abgehalten


----------



## Niza (2. Oktober 2012)

Sorry Leute
Das ist mir doch ein bischen Peinlich  habe es direkt korrigiert danke euch


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Deimos (2. Oktober 2012)

Hey, danke für die Erinnerung!

Anno 2070 ist schon stand-alone imo eines der besten, weil das komplexeste Anno bisher.
Der Schritt von 1404 war zwar krass, aber sehr gut umgesetzt.

Bin gespannt auf die Tiefsee!


----------

